# Time lapse and appearance change in child passport holders - Statutory Declaration



## rockyvso (Sep 10, 2017)

Hey folks,

I have been contacted by the CO and requested a statutory declaration for the following request:

Time lapse and appearance change in child passport holders

Passports for children are generally valid for five years. If the passport was obtained when the child was an infant, considerable physical changes to facial features are likely to have occurred over the five year period. 

Please provide a statutory declaration(s) signed by an Australian citizen or permanent resident who is not the child’s relative:
● the declaration should have appropriate photographic evidence that the child presented for their 501 medical examination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and
● the declarant should confirm that all the photos in the declaration are of the same child.​
Does anyone have a format that I can use or if you can post an image that you sent to the CO and got your PR. Possibly you may blank out the names if you might want to, but that would really help us.

Also do I paste the coloured photographs of the child within the declaration before signing or after the signing of the declaration.

Please advise.


----------



## May2017 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Same boat like you*

Hi bro. My co asked me same thing. I will really appreciate if you can share stat declaration format. I am not sure how to add photos on stat dec. please help. Thanks


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

rockyvso said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I have been contacted by the CO and requested a statutory declaration for the following request:
> 
> ...


Hi Friend,
I am also applying for 189 visa and have a kid of 2.2 years old for whom we got the passport when he was just 8 months old.So the appearance is different now.
Do we also need to have such thing?
But I never ever saw this query from anybody on this forum except you...
for the template I think you can just use any standard and put your wordings like

OATHS AND DECLARATIONS ACT (CHAPTER 211)
STATUTORY DECLARATION
I,____________________________________________________________________________ ID No. _________________________________ Occupation:___________________________ Address: _____________________________________________________________________
do solemnly and sincerely declare that :
And I make this solemn declaration by virtue of the provisions of the Oaths and Declarations Act (Cap.211), and subject to the penalties provided by that Act for the making of false statement in statutory declarations, conscientiously believing the statements contained in this declaration to be true in every particular.
Declared at (your place name) this ____________ day of __________________ 2017
Interpreted by__________________________
in ________________ ( Language / Dialect ) (R.T.P./Signature of Declarant)
Before me,
Commissioner for Oaths, (Your Country)

Just search for australian version might be act is different for australia.
Thanks.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

May2017 said:


> Hi bro. My co asked me same thing. I will really appreciate if you can share stat declaration format. I am not sure how to add photos on stat dec. please help. Thanks


Hello Guys,
Can you please advise how did you manage this stat declaration for child appearance issue.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nirmal1988 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Sorry for digging up this old post.
Recently saw a CO Contact for this information in immitracker.

Could you please share the template you have used for the same.
it would be of great help.


----------



## nirmal1988 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi All,

Found this here in expat.
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...statuatory-declaration-evidence-identity.html

Please do share recent templates if any.

Thanks.


----------



## beri2kool (Mar 4, 2018)

*Need the decalaration format*

Hi 

Can anyone send me information on declaration sent and how do we manage if we are an offshore candidate.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

beri2kool said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone send me information on declaration sent and how do we manage if we are an offshore candidate.


You can always visit an Aussie Embassy to get someone there to do it for you.


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I recently saw several posts in which the CO has asked for such an Statutory Declaration (SD).

Has anyone outside Australia done this? I am outside Australia and I do not know any Australian Citizen or PR holder here nearby who is my friend or acquaintance. So how to get this signed?

Thanks and Regards


----------



## rakheshrajan (Apr 21, 2018)

rjadhav163 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I recently saw several posts in which the CO has asked for such an Statutory Declaration (SD).
> 
> Has anyone outside Australia done this? I am outside Australia and I do not know any Australian Citizen or PR holder here nearby who is my friend or acquaintance. So how to get this signed?
> ...


Hi,

I am in the same boat. My daughter's passport was taken when she was 3 months old. For offshore candidate's also are they asking for this declaration? Or is it only for onshore?

Will it suffice if I create a notarized declaration from an Indian citizen?

Did you find any information, please?

Thanks for your help in advance.


Regards,
Rakhesh Rajan


----------

